# Can I get an optical audio Cable to connect with this sound card ???



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, look @ my specs, I have a "Xonar DX" sound card... 

And I'm wondering if I can get the OPTICAL cable that comes from my Xbox 360 (for surround sound) to fit into this sound card's "Line, MIC in, SPDIF out" hole...

in order to play the surround sound thru my 5.1 speaker setup


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 10, 2011)

whats your speaker setup? A specific receiver?

You may be able to use HDMI, toslink, or the SPDIF.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2011)

From ASUS Xonar DX product specs:



> Digital S/PDIF Output:
> High-bandwidth TOS-Link optical transmitter (shared with Line-In/Mic-In jack) supports 192KHz/24bit



I'm not sure if the X360 uses a standard TOSLink cable, but to get from your card to your receiver, you need either:

A) A 3.5mm male to TOSLink female connector with a standard TOSLink male to male cable OR
B) A 3.5mm male to TOSLink male cable.

EDIT: Oh wait, you want X360 sound to go through the sound card to your PC's analog speakers? You can't because your card only has a digital output and no digital input.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok here are some more details:

Basically, this is my ultimate purpose: I play my Xbox 360 in my office on my PC monitor...

I also have an optical audio cable plugged in the back of my Xbox 360... Now I originally thought that the solution would be to use the PC's sound card as a "receiver" ... kind of...

But it doesn't look like that's goin to work (I got no optical input or spdif input on the sound card... and same for the mobo dedicated sound card I believe...)

So I'd like to know what you guys recommend me to do so that:
*I can get my optical cable to bring the surround sound to my PC 5.1 speaker kit*.

Must I buy a receiver?... and if I do, how will that receiver send it's "decoded audio" (or whatever U wanna call that) to the 5.1 speakers?

Will I have to unplug the analog wires from the sound card and plug em into the receiver? And if so, is there a way to avoid having to do that?

I know this is quite a challenging lot of questions, but I'm REALLY desperate for an expert to come Save my Life right now :O(


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pls you guys, if you can't help me: FIND me someone who Can or Refer me to a person or place that will save my life ASAP :O(


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do you need 2 threads to explain your story. You were being helped in the other thread 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154851


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> Ok here are some more details:
> 
> Basically, this is my ultimate purpose: I play my Xbox 360 in my office on my PC monitor...




where do YOU WORK :O


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 10, 2011)

Your Xonar card is SPDIF out, which is to say, digital out, not digital in sadly.

You should close this thread, two is too many.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Nov 10, 2011)

Right... I know I have 2 threads... but that's because I'm really desperate for a solution...

I didn't get any feedback on the first thread... so I tried a 2nd one...

Desperate times = Desperate measures... Now is there a cheaper solution than having to buy a Big ass Lounge Sound system for me to get surround sound from the xbox 360 or no?


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 10, 2011)

jonathan1107 said:


> now is there a cheaper solution than having to buy a big ass lounge sound system for me to get surround sound from the xbox 360 or no?



No!


----------



## theubersmurf (Nov 10, 2011)

Lock the thread. I'm not willing to follow two of them. I've given advice in this thread that was already given in the other. Don't waste my time, and I'll be willing to help you. That is all.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 11, 2011)

if you don't want to pay $450 for a receiver and speaker bundle then you should consider buying a headset like the Turtle Beach DX11 or Tritton AX 720.


----------

